# "ROCKY MOUNTAIN RMX TEST"



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

"DAS RMX UNTERMAUERT ROCKY MOUNTAIN'S POSITION ALS FÜHRENDER HERSTELLER IM FREERIDEBEREICH" Corey Anderson, NSMB.com


"Das Feedback der Fahrer, die harte Arbeit der Design-Ingenieure und die wundervolle Verarbeitung setzen das ROCKY MOUNTAIN RMX ins Rampenlicht. Aufgrund meiner Erfahrung mit Rocky Mountain Bicycles kann ich mit Sicherheit bestätigen, dass das Rocky Mountain RMX 2004 weit besser ist als alle Vorgänger Modelle. Sofort beim ersten Ausritt fallen einem die immensen Verbesserungen im Fahrwerk auf. 

Den kompletten Text finden Sie hier


----------



## blaubaer (16. Juni 2004)

hattet ihr auch probleme mit den Industrielager im Umlenkhebel ?? war dies bei allen RMX modellen so oder waren da nur einzelne betroffen ?? 

also bei mir waren sie schon nach 1 monat voll ausgeschlagen oder besser gesagt zermalmmt und so wie ich hörte war ich nicht der einizge 
und hatte das Bike nur 1 mal in Todtnau im einsatz und einige mal hier bei mir aber wirklich nichts grobes !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Blaubär,

uns liegen nur 2 Fälle vor, bei denen es zu einer Überbelastung der von Dir genannten Lager kam. Unsere Rocky Mountain Dealer in Deutschland bieten aber ein Upgradekit für "Extremgebrauch" an, das in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Froridern entwickelt wurde.


----------



## DH-Corn (16. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blaubär,
> 
> uns liegen nur 2 Fälle vor, bei denen es zu einer Überbelastung der von Dir genannten Lager kam. Unsere Rocky Mountain Dealer in Deutschland bieten aber ein Upgradekit für "Extremgebrauch" an, das in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Froridern entwickelt wurde.


für welchen Gebrauch ist ein RMX den gedacht???


----------



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Hallo Aggro_Corn,

Einsatzbereich des RMX ist Freeride und DH, aber wenn Wade und Thomas es empfehlen, sind wir doch schon in anderen Kategorien, d.h. hier wird der gesamte Sport (inklusive Material) auf neue Levels gepusht.


----------



## blaubaer (17. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blaubär,
> 
> uns liegen nur 2 Fälle vor, bei denen es zu einer Überbelastung der von Dir genannten Lager kam. Unsere Rocky Mountain Dealer in Deutschland bieten aber ein Upgradekit für "Extremgebrauch" an, das in Zusammenarbeit mit unseren Froridern entwickelt wurde.



Was beinhaltet dieses Upgradekit alles ??? 

weil siehe anhang, 
heute abend entdeckt nach einer feierabendrunde auf meinem Heimtrail 
dies sind schon die 2.lager, die ersten hatten blaue Dichtringe, der 2.satz Schwarze und waren etwas bessere Qualität


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Blaubär,

bei dem von Dir gesandten pic handelt es sich um das blaue Lagerkit, der Upgrdaelagerkit ist in schwarz.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blaubär,
> 
> bei dem von Dir gesandten pic handelt es sich um das blaue Lagerkit, der Upgrdaelagerkit ist in schwarz.




ich fahr schon die schwarzen lager, das auf dem Bild war auch ein schwarzes Lager, ich hab nur die oberen 2 gewechselt, die unteren, die Rahmen und Umlenkhebel verbinden mit denen hab ich keine Probleme 

das komische ist ja auch dass es immer nur des Lager auf der Rechten seiten Tilgt, links war immer alles noch unversehrt 

achja war am Wochenende wieder mal in Todtnau und war wirklich gut zu Fahren unterschiede zur vorherigen Gabel, Shiver, sind nur kleine zu spüren, etwas besseres ansprechverhalten, mehr ausgeglichenheit beim Gewicht, vorne Monster - hinten Rohloff


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Blaubaer,

das Lager darf höchstens mit 4 NM angezogen werden, da ansonsten zuviel Spannung auf den Lagerkäfig kommt und die Lebensdauer des Lager dadurch reduziert wird. Beim Austausch der Lager sollten alle 4 getauscht werden, um die Steifigkeit zu erhöhen.


----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2004)

Phil Claus schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Blaubaer,
> 
> das Lager darf höchstens mit 4 NM angezogen werden, da ansonsten zuviel Spannung auf den Lagerkäfig kommt und die Lebensdauer des Lager dadurch reduziert wird. Beim Austausch der Lager sollten alle 4 getauscht werden, um die Steifigkeit zu erhöhen.



ihr meint sicher die kleine Inbus schraube, wo die Lager halten, da die ja nicht eingepresst sind 

wie sind eigentlich die restlichen NM anzugswerte der Schrauben ??? 

das mit den anderen Lagern wechseln, also die unteren, läst sich einrichten


----------



## Phil Claus (21. Juni 2004)

Hallo Blaubaer,

genau diese! 

Und hier auch für alle anderen RMX Besitzer die Drehmomente und andere Tech Support Hinweise:

Rocky Mountain RMX 04
Alle Modelle
Im Zuge der Qualitätssicherung und Modellpflege bieten wir kostenlos einen
Hochleistungs-Lagersatz für alle RMX Modelle an.
Der neue Lagersatz wurde ausgiebig von den Rocky Mountain Froridern getestet und mit diesen
zusammen ausgewählt.
Er bringt eine wesentlich höhere Standfestigkeit bei großen Drops oder schlechten Landungen.
Der bestehende Lagersatz sollte gegen diesen Satz ausgetauscht werden.
Einbauanleitung für den Lagertausch
1. Hinterrad ausbauen
2. Mit einem 3mm Inbusschlüssel die Bandklemme an der Gelenkstrebe(4) lösen.
Die M8er Schraube lösen und mit den Reduzierungen(8) herausnehmen.
Die Achse(11) mit einem Durchschlag und einem Kunststoff- Hammer herausnehmen.
Verlieren sie nicht die Distanzringe(10) zwischen den Lagern und den Gelenkplatten(2).
Die Lager(7) kann man von Hand entnehmen.
3. Entfernen sie die hintere Dämpferbefestigungsschraube. Nehmen sie die Gelenkplatten ab
durch entfernen der unteren Schraube(8) und den äußeren Reduzierungen(5).
4. Entfernen der Lager aus den Platten
Die Lager sind nicht sehr fest, man wird aber eine Presse oder einen Schraubstock
benötigen. Um die Lager herauszudrücken benutzt man den richtigen Einsatz einer
Lagerpresse oder eine Ratschennuss mit dem Durchmesser des inneren Lagerringes.
Die Hebel so unterlegen, dass man das Lager nicht berührt aber die Hebel sicher stützt
ohne diese zu beschädigen (Alu- Schonbacken).
Mit einem Plastikhammer auf die Ratschennuss schlagen, bis die Lager herauskommen.
5. Einsetzen der neuen Lager
Die Lagersitze sollten sauber sein und eventuelle Sicherungslackreste entfernt werden.
Am besten mit Isopropyl- Alkohol entfetten. Tragen sie Loctite Hochfest auf die
Innenseite der Lagersitze und die Außenseite der Lager(4) auf. Pressen sie die Lager in
ihren Sitz nur durch Druck auf den äußeren Lagerring. Vorsicht! Der Lagerdichtring
darf nicht beschädigt werden.
6. Der Einbau der Gelenkplatten und der Gelenkstrebe rückwärts wie Ausbau.

Anzugsmomente:
Hintere Dämpferbefestigung 11Nm
Gelenkplatte/Rahmen 9Nm.
Gelenkstrebe/Gelenkplatte 9Nm
Bandklemme 3.5Nm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (21. Juni 2004)

Danke für ausführliche Beschreibung


----------



## Phil Claus (22. Juni 2004)

You're welcome.


----------

